# fdx boots



## lawnsaspire (Dec 1, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone uses these boots or knows where i can get some. ive never seen such awesome boots. They are called FDX boots. I saw them on a youtube bit about how to dress in antarctica. I can't find where to purchase them though.


----------



## G&G Maintenance (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.kiwidisposals.co.nz/items/?itemID=123


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow. Ask and ye shall receive, took 3 minutes for someone to be able to help. That's a great thing about a site like this


----------



## lawnsaspire (Dec 1, 2011)

i saw that but i was hesitant to order from new zealand. it might not get to me till next winter. i wanted to find a distributor in the states.


----------



## G&G Maintenance (Feb 7, 2009)

well it was worth a shot


----------



## G&G Maintenance (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GI-White-Bu...e-Variations-/330613922785?var=#ht_600wt_1270

what about these?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

G&G Maintenance;1369270 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GI-White-Bu...e-Variations-/330613922785?var=#ht_600wt_1270
> 
> what about these?


Haha, if you buy those take a picture.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

My Sorels are rated to -40 but My feet get cold long before that. Any thoughts on Sorels?


----------



## UpstateServices (Nov 28, 2011)

Those army Bunny boots are the ****! All the ski resort lift guys wear them they are super warm waterproof and come in black also but the white are better with a more aggressive sole.

$55 bucks and you'll be laughing at all your friends who don't have a pair.


Cheers

I was just looking at a new pair today !


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

UpstateServices;1370686 said:


> Those army Bunny boots are the ****! All the ski resort lift guys wear them they are super warm waterproof and come in black also but the white are better with a more aggressive sole.
> 
> $55 bucks and you'll be laughing at all your friends who don't have a pair.
> 
> ...


And all of us who've seen any movie in the '80s knows how cool the ski resort guys are......


----------

